# Parallels Desktop 8 et problème réseau



## YSG (27 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'utilise au boulot un iMac et je viens d'installer Parallels Desktop 8 pour faire tourner un logiciel du boulot.
Si j'ai bien internet sur mon univers mac, sur Paralles je n'ai aucun réseau. 

Pourtant le réseau partagé est activé.
J'ai un message d'erreur : Impossible d'ouvrir le module de mise en réseau Parallels.
J'ai essayé de réinstaller Parallels et windows 8, rien à faire.

Avez-vous une solution? Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2016)

Salut

Parallels 8 c'est vieux ça. Quelle version mac os X?


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2016)

Lors du premier lancement de Windows via Parallels, est-ce que les Parallels Tools ont bien été installés sur Windows?


----------



## YSG (27 Septembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Parallels 8 c'est vieux ça. Quelle version mac os X?




Parallels 8, windows 8 et El Capitan.
Je n'ai pas envie de me spécialiser dans windows. Mon seul intérêt est de faire fonctionner mon logiciel pro. J'avais une ancienne version de Parallels d'un ancien Stacksocial Bundle.


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2016)

Et les Parallels Tools? Ils sont installés?


----------



## YSG (27 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Lors du premier lancement de Windows via Parallels, est-ce que les Parallels Tools ont bien été installés sur Windows?



Lors du lancement de windows j'ai eu deux messages, l'un concernant le réseau et l'autre concernant l'USB. J'ai effectivement réinstallé les outils Parallels. Le branchement d'une clé USB ne me pose aucun problème, par contre le réseau est inexistant sur Parallels...


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2016)

Je ne connais pas bien Parallels (j'utilise VMWare Fusion), mais en lisant les forums de Parallels, j'ai l'impression que Parallels 8 n'est pas compatible avec RlCapitan (il ne gère pas le system de protection d'intégrité de l'OS) et qu'il faut upgrader pour Parallels 11. 

Les incompatibilités notées portent notamment sur le gestion du réseau...

https://forum.parallels.com/threads/el-capitan-for-parallels-8-windows-7.329940/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2016)

YSG a dit:


> Lors du lancement de windows j'ai eu deux messages, l'un concernant le réseau et l'autre concernant l'USB. J'ai effectivement réinstallé les outils Parallels. Le branchement d'une clé USB ne me pose aucun problème, par contre le réseau est inexistant sur Parallels...


voir ceci : http://kb.parallels.com/8978


----------



## YSG (27 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien Parallels (j'utilise VMWare Fusion), mais en lisant les forums de Parallels, j'ai l'impression que Parallels 8 n'est pas compatible avec RlCapitan (il ne gère pas le system de protection d'intégrité de l'OS) et qu'il faut upgrader pour Parallels 11.
> 
> Les incompatibilités notées portent notamment sur le gestion du réseau...
> 
> https://forum.parallels.com/threads/el-capitan-for-parallels-8-windows-7.329940/



Super, merci je vais voir ça.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2016)

En fait d'après les posts, il faut désactiver le SIP :
Démarrer mac os x en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis là choisir /menu/Utilitaires/Terminal et taper la commande :
*csrutil disable*
Puis redémarrer le Mac.


----------



## YSG (28 Septembre 2016)

Effectivement, après mise à jour vers Parallels 12, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Super.
Merci


----------

